# Cariño, corazón



## VenusEnvy

Quisiera saber algunas nombres o dichas que se llaman los queridos.    He oído algunos, como:
Cariño
Mi amor
Mi corazón
Mi vida

Pero, es que quiero saber los nombritos linditos raros. ¿Saben? Pues, los doy algunos ejemplos en inglés (a parte de los normales: Baby, Honey):
Sweetie-pie
Snookums
Pookie
Hot stuff
Babe
Hun

Espero que me entiendan. Gracias a todos con antelación.


----------



## lauranazario

En español.... tesoro, mi rey, mi reina, amorcito, mi bombón de chocolate,  

En inglés... darling, hey handsome, sugar, sweet pea, honey-bunny, papa bear

Saludos,
LN


----------



## garryknight

También he oído 'cielito' como en la canción 'Cielito Lindo'.


----------



## Narda

Porotito
Dudu
Consentido/a
Peladita
Tesorito
Muñequito/a
Cachito
Bebé
Nené

Y, hay muchas més pero ya no me acuerdo...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Quisiera saber algunas nombres o dichas   que se llaman los queridos.    He oído algunos, como:
> Cariño
> Mi amor
> Mi corazón
> Mi vida
> 
> Pero, es que quiero saber los nombritos linditos raros.   ¿Saben? Pues, los doy algunos ejemplos en inglés (a parte de los normales: Baby, Honey):
> Sweetie-pie
> Snookums
> Pookie
> Hot stuff
> Babe
> Hun
> 
> Espero que me entiendan. Gracias a todos con antelación.



Son "nombres o palabras con que se llama a los seres queridos"...

Y "nombritos linditos raros" suena muy bien, pero es incorrecto.   Sería "nombrecitos lindos y raros" (creo que es lo que quieres decir), o "palabritas lindas y raras" (mejor).

Saludos.
EVA.


----------



## jmx

Narda said:
			
		

> Porotito
> Dudu
> Consentido/a
> Peladita
> Tesorito
> Muñequito/a
> Cachito
> Bebé
> Nené
> 
> Y, hay muchas més pero ya no me acuerdo...


Sólo mencionar que muchas de las palabras que cita Narda no se entienden en España, aunque deben sonar muy bien en otros paises.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Quisiera saber algunas nombres o dichas que se llaman los queridos.  Pero, es que quiero saber los nombritos linditos raros. Espero que me entiendan. Gracias a todos con antelación.




Venus!! Qué lindo que escribís, mal pero re dulce!! Me mataste con "nombritos linditos raros"    

Bueno te doy algunos ejemplitos que uso yo:

-mi bichito de luz
-mi pomponcito de chocolate
-mi solcito
-mi cielito
-mi estrellita
-mi muñequito
-mi pancita suavecita

Estas se las digo a mi emarido y a mis chicos!!

Todas con "mi" viste? Es más amorosito así


----------



## pinkpanter

Artrella said:
			
		

> Venus!! Qué lindo que escribís, mal pero re dulce!! Me mataste con "nombritos linditos raros"
> 
> Bueno te doy algunos ejemplitos que uso yo:
> 
> -mi bichito de luz
> -mi pomponcito de chocolate
> -mi solcito
> -mi cielito
> -mi estrellita
> -mi muñequito
> -mi pancita suavecita
> 
> Estas se las digo a mi emarido y a mis chicos!!
> 
> Todas con "mi" viste? Es más amorosito así



Que buenos Art! Me parto


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Artrella said:
			
		

> Venus!! Qué lindo que escribís, mal pero re dulce!! Me mataste con "nombritos linditos raros"
> 
> Bueno te doy algunos ejemplitos que uso yo:
> 
> -mi bichito de luz
> -mi pomponcito de chocolate
> -mi solcito
> -mi cielito
> -mi estrellita
> -mi muñequito
> -mi pancita suavecita
> 
> Estas se las digo a mi emarido y a mis chicos!!
> 
> Todas con "mi" viste? Es más amorosito así



Sobre todo, me encanta "pomponcito de chocolate" (que no bomboncito, que es otra cosa)  
¡¡Genial, Artrella!!
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## pinkpanter

I add, 

ENGLISH
my main squeeze

SPANISH
cari


----------



## Trix

A mi me encanta "Churri" ( o con acento andaluz "shurri"!!!!!) o " Chiki" ( "Shiki")

Saluditos

Bea


----------



## Consuelo

a mi me dicen lunita
en fin , quiero preguntar si *pookie * viene de *pooka*, el termino galeico
alguien sabe?
en ese caso y como rareza, significaria algo asi como "animalito" "bichito"
o duendecito (hadita)
cute,isn`t it?


----------



## pinkpanter

Trix said:
			
		

> A mi me encanta "Churri" ( o con acento andaluz "shurri"!!!!!) o " Chiki" ( "Shiki")
> 
> Saluditos
> 
> Bea



Supongo que "churri" debe ser una forma corta de "pichurrín". Me gusta "pichu".


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Venus!! Qué lindo que escribís, mal pero re dulce!! Me mataste con "nombritos linditos raros"



¡Sigo intentando, girlfriend!   

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas divertiditas.


----------



## Eustache

Artrella said:
			
		

> Venus!! Qué lindo que escribís, mal pero re dulce!! Me mataste con "nombritos linditos raros"
> 
> Bueno te doy algunos ejemplitos que uso yo:
> 
> -mi bichito de luz
> -mi pomponcito de chocolate
> -mi solcito
> -mi cielito
> -mi estrellita
> -mi muñequito
> -mi pancita suavecita
> 
> Estas se las digo a mi emarido y a mis chicos!!
> 
> Todas con "mi" viste? Es más amorosito así


 
me encantan! Art!!, personalmente pancita suavecita y bichito de luz me mataron! jeje!! 

pus gueno acá estan los mios, se las digo a mi eesposita!:

mi bebé
mi coshita
mi osita de chocolate
mi patita de vainilla
mi amor
mi muñequita repollo
mi conejita
mi coshita peshosha
minina

además de todo el amor que le tengo que más grande que todo el universo!, pues no solo le digo cosas gonitas... si no que:

uso diminutivos terminados en tico o tica.... porque se que le encantan!

ademas le doy muchos vezitos (OJO que no son besos ni besitos, son diferentes...), pero ese es nuestro secreto y no se los puedo contar.

tambien le doy abrazitos y abrazotes! (muy diferentes a los abrazos que Uds conocen)

Con todo esto que les he contado ya me dieron ganas de comermela a besos!!... asi que ya vengo! le voy a ir a robar un besito!


----------



## Consuelo

te suena pancito
(pancito de anis)


----------



## Eustache

jajaja! tenía tantas ganas de darle un besito que tuve que dejar el post a la mitad!, pero ya se lo robé!! (si supieran cuanto la amo!)

por ultimo les cuento que nunca contesto que si, siempre digo "Shiiii" y uso muchas palabras terminadas en "iviris"... como zapativiris, o computiviris o cosas asi!

ahora si! pueblo! un saludo!

pura vida!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Uuuuuuuh en que terreno te metiste VenusEnvy... a los Argentinos nos encanta inventar y a la hora de decir cosas dulces es cuando mááááááás nos explayamos  

terroncito = lil' lump
amorsis = luvis 
ricurita = it comes from lovely, adorable but I can't translate it
princesita = little/lil' princess 
coshita linda = pretty thingie
mamuchi -para mamá-
papucho -para papá-

y cuando queremos exagerar la expresión cariñosa puede ser...

¿qué le pasa mi bomboncito de dulce de leche bañado en chocolate?  

Junto con los de Arti, son sólo algunos ejemplos de los que nuestras cabezas locas pueden crear  

PS: en todos los casos la traducción es invento mío , espero que funcione


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eustache said:
			
		

> mi coshita
> 
> mi patita de vainilla
> 
> mi conejita
> 
> mi coshita peshosha


¿¿El "sh" existe en español?? ¿Qué significan estas palabras? No los pude encontrar en ningun sitio.    ¡Pero, suenan lindicitos!   

EDIT: En castellano, entiendo.



			
				Eustache said:
			
		

> además de todo el amor que le tengo que más grande que todo el universo!, pues no solo le digo cosas gonitas... si no que:


¿Qué significa esto?



			
				Eustache said:
			
		

> uso diminutivos terminados en tico o tica.... porque se que le encantan!


¿Como chocolatica?
o ¿Como chocolacita?



			
				Eustache said:
			
		

> ademas le doy muchos vezitos  (OJO que no son besos ni besitos, son diferentes...), pero ese es nuestro secreto y no se los puedo contar.


¿Qué son estas?



			
				Eustache said:
			
		

> tambien le doy abrazitos y abrazotes! (muy diferentes a los abrazos que Uds conocen)


¡¿Ooo, sí?!   


EDIT: Like: ¡Leíste mi mente! Gracias por las explicaciones.


----------



## Like an Angel

El _sh_ es para nosotros la _y_, como en _yendo_, imaginate _co*y*ita bonita, _y no, no vas a encontrar esa palabras porque son inventos nuestros 

Cheers!


----------



## Eustache

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿¿El "sh" existe en español?? ¿Qué significan estas palabras? No los pude encontrar en ningun sitio.  ¡Pero, suenan lindicitos!





Perdona estas palabra no existen en español... bueno, las escribí como se pronuncian

 shi = chi... aunque el sonido "sh" es como en ingles, solo que escucha bonito decirlo en español. (ups si alguien me ayuda a definirlo mejor gracias).

 las palabras terminadas en tica:
"tica/tico" es lo mismo que "tito/tita", solo que en Costa Rica usamos "tica/tico" en lugar de "tito/tita", como mi esposa no es de Costa Rica le gusta mucho!... a mi en lo personal me gusta mas "tico/tica"

Chocolatica, es un buen ejemplo  

 Gonitas = bonitas!, pero gonitas suena mas bonito  

 Vezitos = jaja es como besitos!, pero no es lo mismo, jeje no puedo revelar mas información... solo mi esposa los conoce

chau! 

espero aclarar tus dudas


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eustache said:
			
		

> Gonitas = bonitas!, pero gonitas suena mas bonito
> 
> Vezitos = jaja es como besitos!, pero no es lo mismo, jeje no puedo revelar mas información... solo mi esposa los conoce



   ¿Parecería loca si yo diga "gonitas" en lugar de "bonitas"? Bueno, está bien. Gracias por explicarme.


----------



## Eustache

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Parecería loca si yo diga "gonitas" en lugar de "bonitas"? Bueno, está bien. Gracias por explicarme.


 
claro eso solo se lo digo a mi esposa!, y ella no cree que estoy loco.... bueno solo loco por ella!


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Parecería loca si yo diga "gonitas" en lugar de "bonitas"? Bueno, está bien. Gracias por explicarme.




Hi Venus!! Poor my girlfriend!! All these "coined" words!! You must be disoriented now.  These things that Like an Angel and Eustache posted are personal.  The ones I posted are personal too, but they are real words that you can find in the dictionary.
You won't find "amorsis" or "coshita peshosha" or "vezitos", although they are very very nice and loving words.

A correction>> ¿ Parecería loca si (yo) dijera "gonitas" en lugar de "bonitas"?
No, you wouldn't seem to be crazy, this is an affectionate word.  But it is a "coined" word, a personal thing. You won't find that word in a Spanish dictionary, unless it is a "regional Spanish dictionary".


I hope I made myself clear.  Besitos


----------



## reina

In english daddy = papi (for your boyfriend, lover, or husband)

and baby for either male or female!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Venus!! My poor  girlfriend!!



Hope you don't mind, girl.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> All these "coined" words!! You must be disoriented now.


Yes! I was like, "HUH???"    lol I figured they were personal.   

Gracias a todos. ¡Gracias a todos mis chocolaticos gonititos!


----------



## Sandra Arbúcies

Y cuando alguien llama a su gato atigrado de 9 kilos de peso (20 pounds) *MR. SNOOKUMS*, ¿qué quiere decir exactamente?

Sandra


----------



## RAUL_1

Y CUANDO ESTAS MOLESTA COMO NOS LLAMAS DE CARIÑO


----------



## RAUL_1

Anguel De Mi Corazon


----------



## diego felipe

maneras cariñosas de "Esposa"wife...en ingles?

ESPOSA:
CAli,COLOMBIA:

*Amor, mija, bebé, peluche,terroncito, mami, muñeca, gruñona, peleona, esposa mia, boluda, repollito, capullito,morocha, mona, peluda ...caleña...
*
Estoy haciendo un trabajito...con una lista de sinónimospalabras cariñosas de ESPOSA y sé que esto lo encuentro en películas...pero si me ayudas...acabaré más rápido.
Por favor Escribe tu Pais. Please Write your country.GRacias a todos.


----------



## NetKnight

Pero eso no son sinónimos de "esposa"... El único que se me ocurre estrictamente hablando es "mujer".

Pero si quieres maneras cariñosas de llamar a tu pareja:

Cariño, cielo, mi niña, chiqui, cari, nena...


Pero si hablas entre colegas:

Chorba, parienta, piva...


----------



## diego felipe

NetKnight said:


> Pero eso no son sinónimos de "esposa"... El único que se me ocurre estrictamente hablando es "mujer".
> 
> Pero si quieres maneras cariñosas de llamar a tu pareja:
> 
> Cariño, cielo, mi niña, chiqui, cari, nena...
> 
> 
> Pero si hablas entre colegas:
> 
> Chorba, parienta, piva...




gracias por la corrección. y el aporte.


----------



## jakare

Entendiendo que pareja tiene un sentido amplio: mi cuchi-cuchi, mi negrita, mi lucero, mi reina, princesa, etc..


----------



## Xinito

diego felipe said:


> maneras cariñosas de "Esposa"wife...en ingles?
> 
> ESPOSA:
> CAli,COLOMBIA:
> 
> *Amor, mija, bebé, peluche,terroncito, mami, muñeca, gruñona, peleona, esposa mia, boluda, repollito, capullito,morocha, mona, peluda ...caleña...*
> 
> Estoy haciendo un trabajito...con una lista de sinónimospalabras cariñosas de ESPOSA y sé que esto lo encuentro en películas...pero si me ayudas...acabaré más rápido.
> Por favor Escribe tu Pais. Please Write your country.GRacias a todos.


 

Pero ¿los quieres en inglés o español?  Te entendí mal, creo.
En España he escuchado:  mi vida, corazón, sol, luna, y otros apodos, pero siempre me sonaban "corny".


----------



## stooge1970

Algunas opciones en inglés:

honey, sweetie, darling, (my) dear, sugar-pie, (my) love, baby


----------



## Bunjin

Bueno, en México hay algunas más de las ya compartidas... Chancluda, vieja, leona, ruca, dueña de mis quincenas...


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana usamos mi negra, mi amor, cosita, bebé, mi chula, mi cosa bella.


----------



## diego felipe

diego felipe said:


> maneras cariñosas de "Esposa"wife...en ingles?
> wordreference sólo me permite INGLES O ESPAÑOL  aquí ...  por la cuál me han borrado unos posts. Gracias por la ayuda a todos.
> ESPOSA:
> CAli,COLOMBIA:
> 
> *Amor, mija, bebé, peluche,terroncito, mami, muñeca, gruñona, peleona, esposa mia, boluda, repollito, capullito,morocha, mona, peluda ...caleña...
> *
> Estoy haciendo un trabajito...con una lista de sinónimospalabras cariñosas de ESPOSA y sé que esto lo encuentro en películas...pero si me ayudas...acabaré más rápido.
> Por favor Escribe tu Pais. Please Write your country.GRacias a todos.


----------

